# Swamp Thing song



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Southern Culture on the Skids has a Swamp Thing song. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44KewdR0QmI


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There's another one called "Swamp Thing" by the Gore-Gons. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2Wrob9s5Xs


----------



## Brattybatty (Aug 17, 2019)

Samhain27 said:


> I'm trying to figure out the title to a song that was played in Spirit Halloween regularly this past season.
> I believe it was called Swamp Thing, it is a garage rock song with a sixties vibe to it but it sounded like it may have been recorded in the nineties or even after. Any ideas?


It's Swamp Thing by Gerard McHugh if you were still wondering!


----------



## brianjamesvan (6 mo ago)

Brattybatty said:


> It's Swamp Thing by Gerard McHugh if you were still wondering!


 God bless you!!!!!!! This song is SO hard to find on youtube for some reason. It took straight up 2 years oh sifting through other lame sounding songs with the same title before I found your comment. This is indeed the one you're looking for anyone else who has been trying to find this dope sixties rock sounding spooky song lmao.


----------

